# spoons?



## karloevaristo (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone here into collecting saucing/plating/quenelle spoons? Where do you get yours? I'm talking about antique/non-mainstream spoons... Anyone? I found some in etsy, but they have mostly 7inchers... Looking for 8 to 9 inchers...


----------



## easy13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Flea Markets are always good for a score, usually dirt cheap.


----------



## buttermilk (Sep 20, 2015)

On the perpetual hunt for quenelle spoons, I recently bought a bunch of antique Lady Hamilton spoons from the 1930s. A big range of sizes, great for quenelles or saucing/plating, and silver-plated. I've seen some large antique gold quenelle spoons for sale around the web.


----------



## dands (Sep 21, 2015)

My local cutlery shop (I'm blessed to live in SF so I have two kitchen cutlery shops) has a bins and bins of antique spoons that they sell for $6 a pop or $30 for 6. He picks them up at antique sales/garage sales pretty much thrifting them. Don't know if you have any local shops but that would be my best bet (next to thrifting yourself of course (ie goodwills, salvation armys, any local catholic donation center)).


----------



## chef101 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got my quenelle spoons at world cost plus market


----------



## chef101 (Sep 25, 2015)

Which shops do you go to town Cutler and Bernal cutlery


----------



## drake (Dec 1, 2015)

Flea markets and second hand shops


----------



## Guyute (Dec 28, 2015)

Also have had a lot of luck at antique shops around the country. My wife looks for home good and I go straight for the spoons. Can often find larger sizes and real silver.


----------

